# Holiday in the USA



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I'm considering a holiday in the USA this summer time (maybe earlier), and I'm on the lookout for ideas.

The States are an amazing place of such variation geographically, and culturally too I suppose. So to cut to the chase I was thinking it would be nice to drop in on a couple of the members here and spend a night or two for the crack.....

I/we (hubby will be coming too...but is ok...doesn't speak until spoken to :grin could land in Texas, Jeff could show some sociability for our first couple of nights, give a few tips on dog training and sight seeing, before heading up to the Carolinas and dropping in on the Lyda boys and that famous southern hospitality.

From the Carolinas we would head out midwest and drop in on Bob, maybe Linda too for a crack (couple of nights stay over to include dinner and a little sightseeing).....haven't yet decided if we should head north to visit Joby in Illinois before out west to Missouri....still thinking on that one :-k .

From there, I was thinking to pop up and see Don if he has a spare room for a night or so.....I could bring the whisky or spirit of his choice, and spread the gossip a little.

Anyone any other ideas. and remembering your language folks :wink:?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Dunno how I managed to not include Ashley and maybe Thomas too in Colorado enroute :-D:-D that's on the way!

(enroute is French for on the way for those who weren't sure)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I'm also open to offers enroute :grin:.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Dunno how I managed to not include Ashley and maybe Thomas too in Colorado enroute :-D:-D that's on the way!
> 
> (enroute is French for on the way for those who weren't sure)


Haha, sounds like a fun trip! If you head out this way you're welcome to come visit, just realize the insanity in my house with the plethora of children and dogs  Colorado Springs is absolutely gorgeous to come and visit with the mountains, and there's a lot of stuff to go see and do.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Haha, sounds like a fun trip! If you head out this way you're welcome to come visit, just realize the insanity in my house with the plethora of children and dogs  Colorado Springs is absolutely gorgeous to come and visit with the mountains, and there's a lot of stuff to go see and do.


Thankyou Ashley, I can bring the drink....


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

By time you’re done I think you gona have seen more of the US than most of the people in the US have. I’d tell you-you should come to New Jersey but you really probably don’t want to come to NJ. Unless you want to try and be in the show Jersey Shore or something.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> By time you’re done I think you gona have seen more of the US than most of the people in the US have. I’d tell you-you should come to New Jersey but you really probably don’t want to come to NJ. Unless you want to try and be in the show Jersey Shore or something.


I've travelled the states before, from PA right across to Wyoming before flying out from Texas and seeing a few places in between....obviously when you go by road.

People are what I like more than, or at least equal to places.

Anyhow, if that was an offer, it is noted :wink:.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I don’t have the skills of some of the others, but its an offer. Im sure we could find enough dog people to keep you good and entertained. I agree people are the best thing about travel.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I'm considering a holiday in the USA this summer time (maybe earlier), and I'm on the lookout for ideas.
> 
> The States are an amazing place of such variation geographically, and culturally too I suppose. So to cut to the chase I was thinking it would be nice to drop in on a couple of the members here and spend a night or two for the crack.....
> 
> Anyone any other ideas. and remembering your language folks :wink:?


Maggie you made me almost fall off my chair laughing when you mentioned "crack"

but who am I to judge anyone. :wink:

So be sure to visit a loo in America before you stop by Thomas and let him know about the "crack".

When u see Thomas, pls give him my very best regards. =D>


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I don’t have the skills of some of the others, but its an offer. Im sure we could find enough dog people to keep you good and entertained. I agree people are the best thing about travel.


 
Cheers Chris :-D, I've been over the border into NJ from PA and back again. so haven't really been there.....I wouldn't be worrying about the skills lol :-D

Just something that's being thrown around.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Maggie you made me almost fall off my chair laughing when you mentioned "crack"
> 
> but who am I to judge anyone. :wink:
> 
> ...


 
My version of 'crack' is of Irish derivative, with a name like jerry you really ought to know what I mean :wink:.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> My version of 'crack' is of Irish derivative, with a name like jerry you really ought to know what I mean :wink:.


aye lass

jerry anthony joseph c


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

No where could you possibly have more fun than with the Lyda boys and their Southern Hospitality ,Bless your heart, we have sweet iced tea and hot apple pie and a little shine to boot. Ya'll come on to Georgia if'n ya ont to. We'd love to have you.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

If your heading west from Chicago you'll prolly be driving through Minnesota I'm 5 minutes from Mall of America if shopping, amusements or eating are your thing be happy to meet up there and have a bite if the timing is rite dinner, lunch or breakfast. Make a stop at the mighty Mississippi cool your feet before your on your way Carrol B's is in South Dakota as your heading west


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Screw off Maggie, I have a nice spot for you in the kennel with Vitor . Sounds like you have the husband trained well!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Maggie y'all are welcome to stay with us when/if in Dallas TX area. The typical w-end activities are dog training, shooting range, horse ride, fish/ski/swim trip on a local lake.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee Greenwood sang a song called "God bless the USA".
I'm thinking that when Maggie comes to visit it will be "God HELP the USA". :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You will not hit missouri going west from Illinois. Bob is in Missouri, and it is on the southern border. Better to get a map and figure it out. 

Texas is hotter than all get out in the summer. I will see what your schedule ends up looking like. Can your husband work in the suit ??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You will not hit missouri going west from Illinois. Bob is in Missouri, and it is on the southern border. Better to get a map and figure it out.
> 
> Texas is hotter than all get out in the summer. I will see what your schedule ends up looking like. Can your husband work in the suit ??



 Southern border! St. Louis is dead center of the State on the eastern border. 55 and 70 go right through St. louis from Illinois. East St. Louis (don't stop) is on the Ill side of the Mississippi. 55 and 70 are actually one and the same highway for about the last 20 miles of Ill to Mo. 20 miles east of the Missouri Illinois border 55 goes north to Chicago and 70 continues west to Baltimore....I think
Mo and Ill run side by side for most all of Missouri's Eastern border..
Coming up from Texas chances are you will come up 44 (old 66). That also runs right into St. Louis


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Southern end of Illinois better sounding ? I have been through St.Louis about 400 times. Only ended up in East St. Louis twice. : )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Southern end of Illinois better sounding ? I have been through St.Louis about 400 times. Only ended up in East St. Louis twice. : )



Roxys, Foxy Lady, or The Blue Diamond? To many to even count now. :lol:
The East side was a great place to go in high school. Still is......... in daylight and with an armed guard. 
The Ill State Police take over the duties of the East St. Louis PD on a regular basis.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Texas is hotter than all get out in the summer. I will see what your schedule ends up looking like. Can your husband work in the suit ??


^ That. Actually, Thomas and I have cornered the market on having favorable summer weather here in Colorado Springs. It rarely gets much over 80 degrees and isn't very humid. My house doesn't have cooling at all, no air conditioning, and it's only been too miserable to tolerate for 1 day over the last summer. But that was a record high for heat.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Just got around to reading this thread. Your going to be a busy girl Maggie. I got an extra room for sure. It's kind of off in nowhere here, but, Yosemite is right up the Rd. Some awesome sights there. Two hours the other way puts us in Sequoia with the big trees. General Grant has a girth of something like 100+ feet. Everything around here is pretty much the natural sites. One of my favorite spots is Courtright lake. You can stand at lakes edge and look across all the Granite peaks in the area because your getting close to 9,000 feet. Not much up there to block the view.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Just got around to reading this thread. Your going to be a busy girl Maggie. I got an extra room for sure. It's kind of off in nowhere here, but, Yosemite is right up the Rd. Some awesome sights there. Two hours the other way puts us in Sequoia with the big trees. General Grant has a girth of something like 100+ feet. Everything around here is pretty much the natural sites. One of my favorite spots is Courtright lake. You can stand at lakes edge and look across all the Granite peaks in the area because your getting close to 9,000 feet. Not much up there to block the view.


Forget Maggie Don, I'll swing by and occupy that extra room of yours for a week or so :-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Wow, what a great response!

The States are just so vast, such a great land mass, so much to see and do.

It's beginning to cause quite a row at this end......He wants to see NY, I want to experience The South, He wants to cross the great plains of the Midwest, I want to take in the smoky blues bars of the South. He wants to see the Grand Canyon in Arizona, I want to see the giant redwoods that Don speaks of in California, I also want to catch up with my nephew in Toronto! 

Looks like it will be two weeks only, date as yet uncertain, so to call a truce I reckon we should just probably land on Timothy Stacy for the entire fortnight so as to save further discord. Anyone know his address ??


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Maggie, he wants to see a big hole in the ground?! Why? I grew up in Arizona, I lived there until I was 23...I've never seen the Grand Canyon other than on the license plate on my car.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Maggie, he wants to see a big hole in the ground?! Why? I grew up in Arizona, I lived there until I was 23...I've never seen the Grand Canyon other than on the license plate on my car.


That's kinda my sentiment too ;-) besides I've already been to Arizona, I spent a few days in Prescott and a few days in Phoenix.....warm, dusty kind of place.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

There's nothing to see in NY, don't waste your time or money. I went to AZ and saw the Grand Canyon and it was awesome. I then drove to Sedonia to see the red rocks and that was cool also. If I were you I'd take Don up on his offer!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Hey Maggie y'all are welcome to stay with us when/if in Dallas TX area. The typical w-end activities are dog training, shooting range, horse ride, fish/ski/swim trip on a local lake.


Cheers Faisal, that sounds brilliant.....you sound like you're on holiday all year round. Jeff has a point about the summer temps there....I believe it gets real hot and stinky like the land locked states of the midwest ? And Texas is so far away from, well....everywhere really isn't it ? Great offer though, cheers .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Just got around to reading this thread. Your going to be a busy girl Maggie. I got an extra room for sure. It's kind of off in nowhere here, but, Yosemite is right up the Rd. Some awesome sights there. Two hours the other way puts us in Sequoia with the big trees. General Grant has a girth of something like 100+ feet. Everything around here is pretty much the natural sites. One of my favorite spots is Courtright lake. You can stand at lakes edge and look across all the Granite peaks in the area because your getting close to 9,000 feet. Not much up there to block the view.


Like Al has just said, that sounds really awesome there Don and right up my street so to speak. If I were to land in Toronto and/or east coast, that's quite a distance.....maybe drive/train/bus part of the way and then fly back. Look up Chris Mac, Joby, Mikey Scheiber, Jim Nash too maybe, Carole, Bob, Ashley and grand finale at your place . Could be a thought :-k.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Screw off Maggie, I have a nice spot for you in the kennel with Vitor


Damm, I thought you liked Vitor.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Damm, I thought you liked Vitor.


You got his address ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Maggie, he wants to see a big hole in the ground?! Why? I grew up in Arizona, I lived there until I was 23...I've never seen the Grand Canyon other than on the license plate on my car.


Shame on you! Grand Canyon, Yosemite, Sequoia and Death Valley are old hang outs of mine, all very, very, cool!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You will not hit missouri going west from Illinois. Bob is in Missouri, and it is on the southern border. Better to get a map and figure it out.
> 
> Texas is hotter than all get out in the summer. I will see what your schedule ends up looking like. Can your husband work in the suit ??


The summer Texas heat could pose a real problem, particularly at the start of a trip coming from such a damp miserable climate.

Hubby doesn't work in a suit neither, although he has been quite useful for targetting with my jrts in the past lol.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

if you want peace and quiet--the great plains of south dakota (carol boche), and nebraska. WIDE OPEN SPACES!!! some ppl can't take it, but it's some of the the best country in the country--as long as you don't require lots of trees. but there's a bar at every crossroads, even if the crossroads are 150 miles apart, LOL.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Shame on you! Grand Canyon, Yosemite, Sequoia and Death Valley are old hang outs of mine, all very, very, cool!


LOL, hey I'm an AZ native - we don't go sight see our own state. I've been to Tombstone because it was only 30 minutes from where I lived though, and that's a lot of fun for tourists. The Grand Canyon was just too far of a drive to bother with checking out really, I grew up down on the Mexican border, it's like 400 miles away. 

I did get to see the Grand Ole Opry in Nashville, TN though, and that was fun.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I LOVED the Grand Canyon! Only problem back then (1970) was the altitude and my hi performance Duster 340. Carbs and altitude suck. I had Volkswagons blowing by me on the road up to the rim. 30 MPH with it floored! ](*,)
Southwest corner of Missouri has Branson and Silver dollar City. 
St. Louis has a world class Zoo, Botanical Garden, the largest outdoor stage in the USA at the Municipal Opera in forest park, the Arch, Art Museum, Science Center, St. Louis Cardinals, yadda, yadda, yadda!!!
All this and more is within 20 or so mins of one another. Much of it is in Forest Park, home of the 1904 Worlds Fair. Bigger then Central Park in NY.
4-5 hours from Chicago. Some of the best museums in the states there in addition to Shed Aquarium.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob, you forgot Busch gardens and the Budweiser Clydesdales...that's what I always think of in St Louis, MO


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Bob, you forgot Busch gardens and the Budweiser Clydesdales...that's what I always think of in St Louis, MO


No Busch Gardens in St. Louis unless your thinking of the Brewery tour. Maybe Grant's Farm with Auggie Busch's home but Inbev has sold that I think.:evil: Still opporates but not by AB.
The Clydesdales are always a big hit. 
Rumor had it a while back that the new owners of AB (Inbev) was going to sack the Clydesdales. We damn near had a riot in this town. :lol:
They denied it!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 4-5 hours from Chicago

You are ****ing high. more like 6.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Here ya go, Maggie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQJH5tZLGis


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> No Busch Gardens in St. Louis unless your thinking of the Brewery tour. Maybe Grant's Farm with Auggie Busch's home but Inbev has sold that I think.:evil: Still opporates but not by AB.
> The Clydesdales are always a big hit.
> Rumor had it a while back that the new owners of AB (Inbev) was going to sack the Clydesdales. We damn near had a riot in this town. :lol:
> They denied it!


Yeah that's what I was thinking of was the brewery tour. You can't beat the Clydesdales either - I have pictures from a parade when I was in high school I'm going to have to dig out. I am riding my 14 hand tall horse next to one of the Budweiser Clydesdales, I don't come up to that horses shoulder,


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Here ya go, Maggie.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQJH5tZLGis


:lol:
That's about the size of it Howard!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: 4-5 hours from Chicago
> 
> You are ****ing high. more like 6.



What did you do, push the car?
4 1/2 - 5 hrs is normal. I've made the trip more then a few times and that's not flying low.

Ashley, isn't 14 hands the breaking point between a pony and a horse? That would be a sight!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> What did you do, push the car?
> 4 1/2 - 5 hrs is normal. I've made the trip more then a few times and that's not flying low.
> 
> Ashley, isn't 14 hands the breaking point between a pony and a horse? That would be a sight!


I didn't quite realise St Louis was as accessible from Chicago as this, sounds a fab and interesting place. 

Up to 15hh is generally a pony, sometimes over 14.2hh....generally.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

St. Louis to Chicago is a straight shot on Hwy 55. About 300 miles apart.
You also go through Springfield Ill. Abe Lincoln's home and the State Museum is a few blocks away. 
Springfield is just at 200 miles North of St. Louis. That's an hour and a half for most.
Tks on educating me on my hands.:-D :wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Ashley, isn't 14 hands the breaking point between a pony and a horse? That would be a sight!


Yes, he's a horse breed but pony sized. Doesn't matter to me, I'm barely over 5 ft tall.  It's like having a Mazda Miata parked next to a Freightliner 

I'm trying to think of the places we visited driving out here from NY, I know we had a rather fun trip during our move because I let the kids dictate pretty much any tourist place to stop (because I was sick of listening to them fight in the car and just wanted OUT) and it made it a cool trip.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Total Travel Estimate: 4 hours 59 minutes / 297.34 miles 

I cannot tell you how many times I have driven this, and it is over 6 hours for me everytime.

Mapquest told me 17 hours to south dakota as well, and it took me little over 20. I have no idea how long it would have taken if I was going the speed limit.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Total Travel Estimate: 4 hours 59 minutes / 297.34 miles
> 
> I cannot tell you how many times I have driven this, and it is over 6 hours for me everytime.
> 
> Mapquest told me 17 hours to south dakota as well, and it took me little over 20. I have no idea how long it would have taken if I was going the speed limit.


By my calculations, that is equal to 60 mph approx....non stop with constant traffic conditions. Don't you guys have a speed limit of 55mph?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> By my calculations, that is equal to 60 mph approx....non stop with constant traffic conditions. *Don't you guys have a speed limit of 55mph?*



Everyone is looking around, saying "Who? Who does she mean? Us?" :lol:

That was about 1974 to 1987 when there was no speed limit here over 55.


eta
There are some speed limits of 75 mph here.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Everyone is looking around, saying "Who? Who does she mean? Us?" :lol:
> 
> That was about 1974 to 1987 when there was no speed limit here over 55.
> 
> ...


You sure Connie?....I was there in 1988 and i'm pretty certain the speed limit was 55 mph everywhere. I had found it kind of strange with all those big motors you have, but understood a little on realising how narrow your roads were! LOL Big cars....little roads...automatic gear boxes LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> You sure Connie?....I was there in 1988 and i'm pretty certain the speed limit was 55 mph everywhere. I had found it kind of strange with all those big motors you have, but understood a little on realising how narrow your roads were! LOL Big cars....little roads...automatic gear boxes LOL




Yes, the "double-nickel" national speed limit was a response the the 1973 oil crisis.

You may have still seen a lot of 55s in 1988, but I do believe the national speed limit ended in '87.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yes, the "double-nickel" national speed limit was a response the the 1973 oil crisis.
> 
> You may have still seen a lot of 55s in 1988, but I do believe the national speed limit ended in '87.


I'll take your word for it Connie. However, I did see the sense in it .

It seems you (big fat americans ) learn to 'drive' in an automatic.....that wouldn't get you much of a licence here !


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, it wasn't as easy to find as I expected!

"I do believe the national speed limit ended in '87" is not really correct. But the "55-everywhere" ended in '87.

Here are the steps, and why you still saw mostly 55 on a trip here in 1988:


QUOTE:
Speed limit laws, which date to 1901, traditionally have been the responsibility of the states. Before 1973, when Congress responded to oil shortages by directing the US Department of Transportation to withhold highway funds from states that did not adopt a maximum speed limit of 55 mph, speed limits on rural interstates in most states ranged between 65 and 75 mph, with the majority of states setting rural interstate speed limits of 70 mph. In urban areas, most states maintained 55 mph speed limits before the national maximum speed limit was established.

*By March 1974, all states adopted the 55 mph national maximum speed limit. *As concerns about fuel availability and costs faded, however, and speeds began to gradually climb on US highways, *Congress in 1987 allowed states to increase speed limits on rural interstates to 65 mph.*

*The National Highway System Designation Act of 1995 repealed the maximum speed limit*, allowing states to set their own limits for the first time since 1974. Many states quickly moved to raise speed limits on both rural and urban interstates and limited access roads. As of December 2009, 33 states had raised speed limits to 70 mph or higher on some portion of their roadway systems. In Texas and Utah, speed limits were raised to 80 mph on specified segments of rural interstates.

end quote from http://www.iihs.org/research/qanda/speed_limits.html


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Connie, so nothing to do with safety then ? :smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> I'll take your word for it Connie. However, I did see the sense in it .
> 
> It seems you (big fat americans ) learn to 'drive' in an automatic.....that wouldn't get you much of a licence here !


Well, I'm American, but I like to think "not fat" (although not Twiggy :lol: ), and I learned on a stick. I betcha that many (or even most) folks my age did.

And if I had learned and passed my test with an automatic where I lived, on the East Coast, it would not have gotten me "much of a license" there, either: I would have been limited to an automatic. 

Remember, though, that there was and is much state autonomy in such vehicle licensing matters.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, I'm American, but I like to think "not fat" (although not Twiggy :lol: ), and I learned on a stick. I betcha that many (or even most) folks my age did.
> 
> And if I had learned and passed my test with an automatic where I lived, on the East Coast, it would not have gotten me "much of a license" there, either: I would have been limited to an automatic.
> 
> Remember, though, that there's much state autonomy in such matters.


Aye , I was just being naughty. But many americans know only how to 'drive' an automatic car don't they ? Don't they ??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Connie, so nothing to do with safety then ? :smile:


If it had actually been safety-related, I would not have remembered the year. :lol: :lol:

I remembered it because of the '73 gas shortages. Hard to forget those lines!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> If it had been safety-related, I would not have remembered the year. :lol: :lol:
> 
> I remembered it because of the '73 gas crisis. Hard to forget those lines!


:lol::lol: Just like old times then huh?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Aye , I was just being naughty. But many americans know only how to 'drive' an automatic car don't they ? Don't they ??


I would imagine so, since most passenger vehicles are automatics.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> WTF are you kidding ???
> 
> The past 10 yrs Ha Ha
> 
> Evolution ???? Learn to drive will ya......then we can talk .


 
Maybe you should go back to a horse and buggy?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't know if they've evolved that far in Scotland, they might still be working on this little invention called "the wheel"...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I learned to drive in a 55 Chevy Carryall, stick shift. That is unless my grandpa's "borrowed" JD tractor counts. It was actually a collective effort. My younger brother (8-9) sat on one side and worked one brake while I (10-11) sat on the other side and worked the clutch and other brake. 
There WAS a 51 Chevy Delux........but technically I don't know anything about that car. Don't know it the owner ever got it back. :-k 8-[
We were married 12-13 yrs before the wife learned. It was a 1980 Mazda GLC. 
I wouldn't teach her because of a previous history with my 65 Impala, 327 4 spd and 11 inch clutch.:-# [-(
She just put the two girls in the back seat and taught herself on the street in front of the house.
Next door neighbor said it looked like an orange frog hopping up and down the street. ](*,)
The girls remember it as one of the greatest carnival rides ever. 
I insisted all my kids learn on a stick and they did although the 2 girls' often times highschool car (early 90s) was my 55 Belaire with a then Powerglide.
Son now has it with a 350/350. Future 5 speed!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I don't know if they've evolved that far in Scotland, they might still be working on this little invention called "the wheel"...



 They drive in Scotland?! #-o
:-kI would think drinking and driving laws would probably eliminate most of the driving. :-#:-\"


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I am pretty sure I visited the two best places in the USA last month.

Alaska and Hawaii.

Whatever you do....don't go to Canada, nothing to see here. 8)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

New Zeland is on my bucket list!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I drove a manual for so long that when I got my first car with automatic it took about a month for me to quit shifting. I still find it annoying that I cannot downshift myself and pass, I have to wait for the tranny to figure out what I am doing.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> My version of 'crack' is of Irish derivative, with a name like jerry you really ought to know what I mean :wink:.


You mean "Guzunder"????


----------

